# Help Please???



## uniquecreations (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I just inherited a catering business in Charleston, SC and even though I use to own a restaurant for 5 years I haven't a CLUE where to begin. I am a person with very unique idea's and once I can get a basic start plan I am sure I can take off on my own. I have not traveled to my new business as of yet to have a look around so all I can tell you is I was told it is 1,000 square feet and fully equip. with a retail store front. What else do I need to do besides get inspected, get tax ID #'s, a darn good accountant and supplier's? I do thank goodness have recipes for everything from appetizer's to desserts.

ANY and ALL help and suggestions Appreciated.

Thanks,

Connie C


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Catering and res. business are very different. What I would suggest is to look at is business past records to see what they did, with who they did it what their p%l was. Their purveyors. What they sold things for and the type of catering they did, there are many different kinds.. Did they advertise? if so where. Where did business come from and on and on and on. You have your work cut out for you GOOD LUCK :crazy: :beer:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good luck, don't be a stranger to cheftalk.


----------



## uniquecreations (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and help. I have a cousin who is going threw all the papers Etc and I am planning on leaving the day after Thanksgiving and going down for at least 2 weeks to do some HEAVY research into the background of the business itself. I have already let myself be known down there threw various boards Etc and have got my foot in the door with real estate agencies for catering their open houses for some of them. This deal was a BIG surprise to me. One day wondering where my next dime would come from and the next I own a business and 250 grand to start out with. I'm just an ole country gal born and raised in the mtns of NC. So at this point I feel humble to ask experienced caterer's and chef's for advice. My cousin use to be in sales for 18 years so I know he can drum up business for me and I can keep the clients I've already got. I guess I just do this like I did with my restaurant LOTS of research and prayer. Again thanks guys you're the greatest!!!!!! :chef:

Your Friend,

Connie C


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how fun, a new adventure!


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

Did the catering business have any employees? If so, what happened to them? There should be a contact listing for employees.

If you can identify some steady employees who worked with this company for several years, why not call them in for a meeting? Identify whether they're still available to work and talk to them about their experiences. If they're still interested in working for the company, these people could be a valuable source of information.

You should also look for a client list. Once you're up and running, you might want to contact these former clients to let them know that your business has reopened. Better yet, you might want to have an open house. Nothing beats the personal contact of a warm handshake and a friendly smile. An open house would allow you to showcase your talents and provide up to date information about your services.

Best wishes!

I hope to hear more about your experiences.


----------



## joop (Nov 23, 2008)

just try to be mindful of the the fact that you're not 100% sure. passion is half the battle. btw-not to be so #@$! rude, but when planning a menu lay-out spell-check is your best friend


----------



## brandon (Dec 8, 2008)

Catering is quite different from a restaurant and does take someone with passion to succeed. Be sure you provide foods you are skilled at as well as have knowledge and confidence to execute with hold and transport times still providing a quality product. Look at the business and then come back with questions. Best of luck and success to you.


----------

